# Common English Bible



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 20, 2010)

The Common English Bible

Now the liberal mainliners want a dynamic equivalent Bible; I guess the NRSV was too hard to read? Seems to me to have the theology of the National Council of Churches and the vocabulary of the NIV. Any thoughts? 

(The part that jumps out at me is calling Jesus the "Human One" rather than the "Son of Man.)


----------



## beej6 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is another relatively recent NT translation called "The Source" which I suspect is similar to the CEB.


----------

